# Are you a good student?



## TurranMC

Do you get good grades?
Do your teachers consider you a good student?
Do you consider yourself a good student?


----------



## entperson

During an interesting class I am attentive and I bring forth a lot to discussions. Outside of class I am forgetful of assignments and due dates and put off studying for tests until the last minute. To the professors that take liking to me I'm usually a big let down because I only make mediocre grades and turn in assignments late if I turn them in at all. My attendance is better than it was last year though.


----------



## Verdant Hollow

entperson said:


> During an interesting class I am attentive and I bring forth a lot to discussions. Outside of class I am forgetful of assignments and due dates and put off studying for tests until the last minute. To the professors that take liking to me I'm usually a big let down because I only make mediocre grades and turn in assignments late if I turn them in at all. My attendance is better than it was last year though.


That's pretty much exactly me too :laughing:

Except that I participated in every class, regardless of my interest (though greater interest would make me even more active). Every year my ability to do the required work got better though. That's why I'm taking time off before grad school :happy:


----------



## thehigher

I learn what I want to learn. If that get's me good grades then great. But more often than not....I end up with a poor one. So in terms of grades....I am not a good student. But I love learning....and I love making connections....isn't that the point of school?


----------



## decided

TurranMC said:


> Do you get good grades?
> Do your teachers consider you a good student?
> Do you consider yourself a good student?


I get great grades. I got invited to join Golden Key earlier in the year.
Can't remember if I did it though. Guess I'm not really much of a joiner.
It took me a while to choose my major because I did well in lots of subjects.

I think teachers at primary and secondary school liked me, but all my reports said I talked too much. I got good grades but didn't apply myself. I seemed to learn by osmosis, and could talk to others as well as learn.

Uni doesn't work the same way though. It's more challenging, which I like. I think the lecturers like me. They keep inviting me to do honours, but that would be a few years away (I study part time).

I think I'm a good student if I'm interested in the subject and have some aptitude for it. If I don't respect the teacher or the subject matter I get bored, drop the paper and never think about it again.


----------



## Harley

Do you get good grades?
*In the grand scheme of things, no. They are at best average somethings below average, but my mediocre grades have more to do with the fact that I do not hand anything in, not because I don't understand the course material.*
Do your teachers consider you a good student?
*Academically yes, but performance wise and organizational skills...no.*
Do you consider yourself a good student?
*Yes because at the end of the day education and learning, is about what you know and how you know it, not how neat your notes are, or how good your attendance is.*


----------



## parallel

- For the most part. It depends on my interest level; classes that aren't the 'core' subjects are more likely to make me lose interest and perform mediocre.

- I've had a mixed bag with teachers, some have been fantastic and others absolutely terrible.

- Yes.

I agree with what Harley said here


> *Yes because at the end of the day education and learning, is about what you know and how you know it, not how neat your notes are, or how good your attendance is.*


----------



## The Proof

I get 10/10 in a few subjects, other grades vary wildly :happy:


----------



## TurranMC

So my professor returned my midterm today. I got an A. He then threatened that he will fail me if I don't turn in the assignments that I never did. What the fuck! Did you not notice the A?! He wanted to take points off my midterm because that shit was so good he was mad it ended! I thought homework assignments were only 10% of my final grade?! Bastard!


----------



## Scruffy

Do you get good grades? No, the work I had to do was usually too easy, (yoyo detroit public school) so I didn't touch it.


Do your teachers consider you a good student? Yes, I've had teachers who failed me told me how smart I was, but fuck them.


Do you consider yourself a good student? Not really, I learn fast and I discuss, but I don't do much of the work. If I know something why do I need to constantly need to prove I know it? I do consider myself smart though.


----------



## TurranMC

Fuck you Scruffy I'm mad! I so didn't wanna do those damn assignments!


----------



## Scruffy

At least I paid you for them!


----------



## Singularity

TurranMC said:


> So my professor returned my midterm today. I got an A. He then threatened that he will fail me if I don't turn in the assignments that I never did. What the fuck! Did you not notice the A?! He wanted to take points off my midterm because that shit was so good he was mad it ended! I thought homework assignments were only 10% of my final grade?! Bastard!


If you have a course outline that states homework is only worth 10% then you could talk to him nicely about it and then if that doesn't work you could consider talking to the department head or your advisor to see what your options are. I wouldn't make it a battle until I knew where I stood and had weighed the pros and cons of each potential action (maybe that's the INTJ ha!). It could just be easier to do the assignment. You have to choose your battles.


----------



## TurranMC

Singularity said:


> If you have a course outline that states homework is only worth 10% then you could talk to him nicely about it and then if that doesn't work you could consider talking to the department head or your advisor to see what your options are. I wouldn't make it a battle until I knew where I stood and had weighed the pros and cons of each potential action (maybe that's the INTJ ha!). It could just be easier to do the assignment. You have to choose your battles.


Haha I doubt he would actually fail me. And even if he would fail me I could easily fight it. I'm just angry he wants me to do that shit. God dammit​


----------



## Mikbert

No
No
No

I think I had the worst grades compared to everyone else in my school when I graduated... Even the retarded kids where miles above me, lol...


----------



## Ben

I'm actually a pretty good student, except that at heart, I'm an underachiever, so I tend to forget/neglect to study, turn homework in late, etc.


----------



## INFJ90

I am a good student in terms of effort. I have an unusual issue- if I am not completely obsessed by a topic I cannot learn it. This often makes my grades suffer. 
I am also a good student compared to quite a few other students. I never go out anywhere. I am very shy and don't like to socialise. The main reason I may leave some work unfinished close to a deadline, or find it hard to start, is that I am thinking. I like to imagine future situations and think of what I am going to write. Too bad the lecturer can't read the students' minds to find out if they have thought about it (if they didn't get it all down on paper). I would say I procrastinate, but I think I just like to order my mind so I'm not all flustered (everything else is disorganised-like my house- so why not?).:wink:


----------



## addle1618

TurranMC said:


> Do you get good grades?
> Do your teachers consider you a good student?
> Do you consider yourself a good student?


If I try yes. The thing is I have so many hobbies and other things I care about, grades suffer. There is a direct correlation with my grades and the amount of guitar I play.
I have had teachers who have loved me and the occasional that hate me.
I would say I am a terrible student, unless it really interests me then I am an over achiever.


----------



## WickedQueen

Do you get good grades? Of course
Do your teachers consider you a good student? Absolutely
Do you consider yourself a good student? Without any doubt

But I also have a secret that none of my schoolmates and teachers know...


I FRICKIN HATE STUDY!!!



:tongue:


----------



## Lucretius

TurranMC said:


> Do you get good grades?


It depends on the class.
In high school, I neglected the classes I particularly hated, like Health, Art, and History.
However, I got easy A's on favorites like French, Physics, Government & Economics, Mass Media, and others...



TurranMC said:


> Do your teachers consider you a good student?


Depends on the teacher. My English and Math teachers probably hated me, because I was lazy as fuck in those classes. But the teachers for my favorite subjects I mentioned loved me.



TurranMC said:


> Do you consider yourself a good student?


Hell, no. I only bother when I'm interested. I'm capricious, not self-disciplined.


----------



## Ben

TurranMC said:


> Do you get good grades?
> Do your teachers consider you a good student?
> Do you consider yourself a good student?


1. Yes, but only when I'm motivated to do so.
2. Superficially.
3. Not really. Under the surface I don't necessarily give a damn about school. I do well 'cause I really don't want to work at McDonald's in the future.


----------



## So Long So Long

I'm a good student when I'm not being a bad student.


----------



## Rao

TurranMC said:


> Do you get good grades?
> Do your teachers consider you a good student?
> Do you consider yourself a good student?


I get decent grades; A A A B B C. I could have done better.
My teachers consider me a great student, considering I have come such a far way from who I used to be a couple years ago and how I acted in school.
I think I am a good student, just the homework thing is a problem.


----------



## Starfruitme

I'm in college. I have a 3.56 GPA. So... yeah... great student, but really quiet. Unless I don't like the teacher. Then I talk to them more. Try to drive them mad perhaps? lol


----------



## Hocking

I usually think of myself as a terrible student. I've gotten "You're very bright, if only you'd put in the work..." talks from just about every teacher I've had a longer than five second conversation with.

But then looking back on my grades I make As and Bs? I'm always surprised to look at my actual report card/GPA. I guess it's just always a very close thing, with assignments barely getting turned in with the impending sense of doom and floundering by. But when it comes to papers or project assignments (that I turn in) I always make good grades? 

At my most optimistic, I like to think most teachers view me with a sort of exasperated affection.


----------



## εmptε

*Hocking, I agree with that. I've gotten that speech from every teacher I've had since the second grade.*


----------



## Hocking

I think they dole it out because if you're giving students a talk it's important to have something positive to say, and telling them that they're bright but need to work harder is harmless enough.


----------



## εmptε

*Yeah, I do believe that is correct, but I'd also like to believe the teachers meant it for me. I have a tendency to play with people in authority. So, as mentioned in other threads. I'd start out by getting all A's I mean all A's and than I'd just stop doing work. No homework, why would I do boring things at home? Halfass class work so I can get it over with. I always got 90s+ on tests. Especially the big ones. I did this for two semesters, and than I would have Cs/Ds grade on my report cards. Last semester. All my work, all my extra credit. I go from a C or D to an A or high B.

Not to mention they're always working with me. They're always surprised when I correct them, outsmart them, answer a question no one else could. I remember I was horrible in English but when we had a spelling bee I won it and got sent to the big spelling bee. I declined and let the second person go.

I just didn't find it interesting. I was in the highest classes I could be in middle school (High school I was home-schooled). My favorite classes were reading. I was in college level books according to the AR system, and 7th grade Science, because I really loved fucking with that teacher. He was ISTJ.
*


----------



## fiasco

Hocking said:


> I usually think of myself as a terrible student. I've gotten "You're very bright, if only you'd put in the work..." talks from just about every teacher I've had a longer than five second conversation with.
> 
> But then looking back on my grades I make As and Bs? I'm always surprised to look at my actual report card/GPA. I guess it's just always a very close thing, with assignments barely getting turned in with the impending sense of doom and floundering by. But when it comes to papers or project assignments (that I turn in) I always make good grades?
> 
> At my most optimistic, I like to think most teachers view me with a sort of exasperated affection.


If I had a nickel for each time. 

I've gotten the "you're wasting your potential" talks along with insubordination marks for years. It was so annoying sitting in parent-teacher conferences with "please teach your child to follow directions" being the focal message of each one. I always got along much better with the teachers who didn't see challenging the curriculum as being rebellious or defiant.

Strangely, I always did much better when it came to tests, papers, and class participation too. Getting myself to be consistent with the homework was always the hardest part.


----------



## εmptε

*I think the only time that speech was actually meant for me was in my afterschool math club activities. The person didn't have to give me the speech because really I wasn't forced to be there, and It didnt effect my grade, but the teacher gave me it anyway.

(I did wrestling for a little while. Got bored. People are easy to predict and I really didn't enjoy the activity. My wrist got broken when I went ice skating [ I can't skate for the life of me] and I got a break and I just didn't go back. Instead went to math club. Loved it. Very sexy math teacher.)
*


----------



## Hocking

I appreciated the ego-boosting as far as compliments on my intelligence were concerned, but I admit I always come out of those speeches feeling like "I'm afraid this is as good as you are going to get out of me". If there's untapped potential in there somewhere I don't have the means to tap it. It's just going to have to leak out accidentally on occasion or under the pressure of deadlines (or a good challenge).

Homework and busywork suck. I can feel my motivation wandering away from me if I don't see the point of the exercise, and I don't have the discipline to recover it.


----------



## Third Engine

Do you get good grades?

*Yep I usually do, unless I really just stop caring about the subject or the teacher pisses me off. I usually find a way to get at least decent grade though.*
Do your teachers consider you a good student?
*My professors probably think I'm decent, but a lot of my high school teachers thought I was lazy, which I was, especially during senior year when I didn't do jack.*
Do you consider yourself a good student?
*Now that I'm taking classes I actually somewhat enjoy, I study more than I used to, but I'm not the best one for sure. I get lazy spells and never speak to the prof. outside of class.*


----------



## Saboteur

I am a mediocre student.

I got three A's and two B's last semester, and now I am putting off my college applications to four-year universities. *(Someone please, PLEASE motivate me!)*

I think my procrastination and the mediocrity of my measured intellectual capacity have to do with my fervent hatred of how intelligence is mathematically calculated and quantified. I am not my GPA, thanks very much. Have a conversation with me about a subject in which I am learned and you will get a lot more out of it. :bored:


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

I get good grades, but I wouldn't say I am a good student. I don't study, and I rarely do homework besides the day of or the day before class. Hasn't affected my grades yet though. I get along great with the teachers, so they may think I am a good student


----------



## mightyunderwear

TurranMC said:


> Do you get good grades?


Yes.



TurranMC said:


> Do your teachers consider you a good student?


It depends -- I almost never contribute to class discussions, which bothers some teachers, but my work is always turned in on time, if not before it's due, and the quality of my work is, in my opinion, typically very good.



TurranMC said:


> Do you consider yourself a good student?


For the most part, yes. I tend to be a bit hard on myself, though.


----------



## Moonmoon

> Do you get good grades?


Yes. I am in Dean list in every semester.


> Do your teachers consider you a good student?


They said I am hardworking but very quiet.


> Do you consider yourself a good student?


I don't think so. I am just doing my job as the government pay for my tuition fee.
:bored:


----------



## Litchi

I am good student, and In my school days I am the class head and all the teachers considers me as a good student and I got good marks and rewards


----------



## So Long So Long

*Do you get good grades?*
Since about sixth grade to ninth grade (the first time around) I was making D's and F's. This past semester in school I was making A's and B's and only a few C's if any, which is unusual for me, but the courses weren't too hard this time around. You kind of couldn't fail unless you weren't doing anything, which some of my classmates did choose to take that route. 

*Do your teachers consider you a good student?*
Not exactly. What I've heard year after year to my parents and to myself is that I'm bright, but I don't show it when it needs to be shown. Which is probably true. I remember a few years ago trying to explain to my parents how it worked for me at the time, "You know, I can discuss stuff... in class. I can debate and go over it and understand it and be on top of my game, but when it comes to writing it down on paper? I'm completely lost. The words just won't come." Which was and is still somewhat true. I remember especially in State History (Grade Eight) I would debate with other students whenever she gave us the open floor and even when she didn't sometimes. I felt that I knew more than them even and to be honest I probably did and I needed to defend my point of view. 

*Do you consider yourself a good student?
*Not really. I'm far too lazy to be a good student.


----------



## dagnytaggart

*Do you get good grades?*
Nope. I'm in college right now. I graduated high school with a 3.67 GPA (unweighted), though I did take all AP courses. Here at university, my GPA is a pitiful 3.25. I get A's in classes I like (econometrics, economics, physics, philosophy, calculus, other math, etc) But Accounting courses TANKED my GPA. They're the only classes I really study for, but ironically this is where I have to STRUGGLE to get C's, and if I'm lottery-lucky, a B-. I failed an Intermediate Accounting course (got a D) and re-took it and JUST BARELY got a C. I just can't wrap my head around Accounting at all.

*Do your teachers consider you a good student?*
I participate a lot. I don't really care if i seem like a pain in the ass or obnoxious, etc. I'll speak up, get my participation points, and stay on board with the subject. All my math/econ/philosophy professors raved about me, even inviting me to participate on special research projects with them. I remember walking into the Econ department office one day, and ALL the professors there knew who I was, because my professors always talked about me (in a good way). I was like...whaat? :crazy: 

Classes I DIDN'T like, such as Accounting, Poetry or History...was rockier. I always got on those prof's bad sides for being late all the time... 

*Do you consider yourself a good student?*
haha NO. I never even BUY the textbooks or even study. All I do is participate and show up for the tests! Only with Accounting do I really burn the midnight oil. I'll literally IGNORE all my other classes to spend HOURS each day studying Accounting to try to grasp it...and end up getting A's in all the ignored classes and nearly flunking Accounting!

I am organized with deadlines though. I keep aware of them and sort out priorities, etc. Doesn't mean that I don't procrastinate though!


----------



## The Great One

TurranMC said:


> Do you get good grades?
> Do your teachers consider you a good student?
> Do you consider yourself a good student?


I mean I get okay grades. For example, this college semester I got an A and two B's. However, this semester I took all easy classes; I took public speaking, western civ, and intro to psychology. I had an ENFP for public speaking, an INTJ for western civ, and an ISFJ for psychology. However last semester I took Humanities, biology, economics, and intermediate algebra. I failed both economics as well as algebra. However, I did get a B in both economics and biology. I had an INTJ for math, an ENTJ for humanities, an ISTJ for biology, and an INTP for economics. So for me, it depends on the subject and the teacher.


----------



## feefafo

*Do you get good grades?*
All the time!
*totally modest face*

*Do your teachers consider you a good student?*
Some of them do. The ones who teach the subjects I'm interested in. My German teacher constantly tells me off for doodling during class, not paying attention and not making the most of sitting next to a guy who was _brought up speaking fluent German_ (he speaks too fast and too quietly and has the worst handwriting!). I still got three 1s (1 is the best possible grade) and a 2 at the end of the year. She really needs to calm down.

Also, there was a time when we had a student teacher in our English class that had to take me and a friend aside at the end of the class because we were being disruptive. My friend didn't mean to be, but I did. The teacher had been talking to the class like 6-year-olds for the whole lesson and I WANTED to let her know she was doing it all wrong. She wouldn't listen when we tried to tell her, so it was the only way.

However, my Modern Studies teacher loves me. I'm an asset to the class. A joy to teach. I benefit the students around me with my knowledge and willingness to help them when they're having problems. I'm full of creativity. I have a natural grasp of the subject and am likely to do well at Higher level.
Same with my Computing teacher. Loves me. He retired just before summer started, though, so I have no idea who I'll get dumped with. THEY BETTER APPRECIATE MY TALENT!
Oh, and there was that Science teacher who loved me. And the Art teachers loved me. And the English teachers. Maths teachers never really loved me, but we have THE BEST Maths teacher EVER right now that totally has my respect. It's not even important that he isn't singing my praises (did I just say that?). He just _gets_ how we want to be taught.
*
Do you consider yourself a good student?*
I'm probably a pest, but I blame the teachers. If they can't interest me, then can they expect me to care?


----------



## bionic

*Do you get good grades?*
Yeah. I've been an A-B student my whole life. I don't know how to study though. 

*Do your teachers consider you a good student?*
I got that "genius" title at a very early age. My teacher's always called me a prodigy and said my mind was like a sponge. They always wanted to advance me by a few years but decided not to because of my inadequate social skills. I don't get it and I never will. My teacher's hated it when I asked a lot of questions though. I challenged them "way to much" in their opinion.

*Do you consider yourself a good student?*
I'm alright. School bores me immensely. I wish I could learn at my own pace than have to be in a damn classroom all day. I grasp the concepts at lightening speed but I hate doing work on things I already understand.


----------



## mrscientist

That is quite INTP of you


----------



## Immemorial

*Do you get good grades?*
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

*Do your teachers consider you a good student?*
All of them except my old Chemistry teacher. I was a major pest to her. She couldn't teach. It was her fault.

*Do you consider yourself a good student?*
Nope. I'm shit.


----------



## natashka

*Do you get good grades?* Occasionally. Dependent upon subject/teacher/level of interest/psychological state. 
*Do your teachers consider you a good student*? I don't think so. I think they see me as a lazy intellectual. 
*Do you consider yourself a good student?* No, which goes against stereotypical INFJness. I think that when it comes down to it, I am too much of a perfectionist to really be a good student. I'm really insecure about my work and want to reach the farthest depths of whatever topic I am engaged in, which often leads me to procrastinate and hand things in late (although out of ambition, not laziness). I've learned over the years and have gotten better, but it's still a struggle. I love school though. I'm a huge nerd :tongue:


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa

Do you get good grades? *I'm always barely passing, so no.*
Do your teachers consider you a good student? *They see my potential...*
Do you consider yourself a good student? *Yes. In the sense of learning new things I'm great with it. But I suck with tests and everything else.*


----------



## EvanR

Do you get good grades? I get fantastic grades
Do your teachers consider you a good student? Yes, I talk to my professors a lot.
Do you consider yourself a good student? Usually, I am still improving.


----------



## Ming

TurranMC said:


> Do you get good grades?
> Do your teachers consider you a good student?
> Do you consider yourself a good student?


Yes, I get good grades. I've always been in the *top 20* in every year/school I went to (I meant overall rank BTW). I go to a selective school right now in Sydney (Sydney Boys High School!). I don't think I'm the 'smartest', but I try my best (when I feel like it). I really like listening in class; I like learning. Anything. I'm not sure what the teachers consider, but I love everyone (ENFP kicking in again!). I consider myself lazy at home; because my parents never praise me, and only put me down. I love them very much, but they don't seem to love me back. :crying: I get good grades (I hope? I really do want to do well for them and myself), but they never seem to appreciate. *Sigh*


----------



## Schadenfreude

Do you get good grades?
Yes. I think that I do.

Do your teachers consider you a good student?
Yes they do. I get praises and stuff.

Do you consider yourself a good student?
I don't think so. I think I can be better. I feel like I haven't done enough.


----------



## Oleas

*Do you get good grades?*
I think I do, I was second or third of my class this year. I got straight A's. :blushed:

*Do your teachers consider you a good student?*
I don't really have 'teachers' anymore since I'm at uni now, but I hope they do! I'm a bit distracted, always around helping out people or talking to them :tongue:

*Do you consider yourself a good student?*
I think I could be better if I concentrated a bit more. But I'm really happy of my results this year. I hope I can manage to get similar grades next year as well :happy: Crossing my fingers!!


----------



## cappuccinocool

I failed like a champion. 

But I usually get the point of what the class teaches me. Except for Algebra. Algebra has no point.


----------



## Miss Scarlet

Yes, I normally get A's. And I earn them the hard way too! I study 1 hour a day for each test a week in advance! Even when I don't study I still get b's or c's. 

STUDY TIP: Use a perfume when you study!


----------



## L'Empereur

*Do you get good grades?*
Yes, mostly A's.

*Do your teachers consider you a good student?*
Well, I was Student of the Month a couple times, so I guess so. . .

*Do you consider yourself a good student?*
Yes, but I could have done a lot better. . .


----------



## Praxidike

No I'm a procrastinator to the point where I leave major assignments until the last minute and I HATE studying! But I always make sure that I pass my exams!


----------



## feefafo

cappuccinocool said:


> algebra has no point.


*Lies! LIIIIIEEEEEEEES!*


----------



## dalsgaard

Well yes. I'm not only at the top of my class, so far I've gotten the highest marks possible. My teachers allow me to basically do what I want because I've proven to them that I'm hardworking and responsible. I'm probably the best student on the whole school, yet I'm not satisfied. There is always room for improvement, right?


----------



## bluestocking girl

*Do you get good grades?*
Yes; I'm like Hermione Granger in that respect. I got my final grades back a couple weeks ago, and got five As, an A-, and a B. I was sad. But then, the B was in a stupid environmental science class that I stopped caring about two weeks into the semester because the teacher was awful and the subject matter insipid; I barely studied for the final, and I BS-ed all the papers. Not bad, considering. 

*Do your teachers consider you a good student?*
Yes; teachers tend to like me and to be pleased with my work. I'm harder on myself than most teachers; I've gotten As on work that I would have given myself a B on. 

*Do you consider yourself a good student?*
Yes; last semester my roommates commented that I was ALWAYS studying. I get irritated when I don't have time to do classwork as thoroughly as I'd like.


----------



## Whimsical

*Do you get good grades?*
Not really. My marks are really abysmal as they can range from low 50's to high 90's.
*
Do your teachers consider you a good student?*
I don't know how to answer this. But a lot of the teachers has described me a student with a lot of 'potential' (don't they do this to everyone anyways?) if I actually put serious effort in. 
*
Do you consider yourself a good student?*
As in academically wise? Definitely not. I'm a massive procrastinator, hardly study but I always make sure I complete my assignments and homework on time though. Also, I have really shit study plans (anyone care to give advice, seeing that my final year is around at the corner?). 

Sigh, I hate being a procrastinator. I definitely can do better than this.


----------



## Drewbie

Do you get good grades? Always. Unless I don't like the subject or the teacher and then I fail hard.
Do your teachers consider you a good student? Probably not. I don't draw attention to myself in class. Unless it's like a kinesthetics oriented class where I get to move around a lot. Then I'm the class BAMF. 
Do you consider yourself a good student? I think so. My participation usually sucks and I'm intensely stubborn and won't hesitate to drop or fail a class if I don't like the subject or material or the teacher, but I'm dedicated otherwise.


----------



## WhatEver

Do you get good grades?

*Oh yeah all of them are As. I am always the top student at my class.
*
Do your teachers consider you a good student?

*Most of the teachers didn't consider me as a good student at first but all of them were suprised because I got A in exams. They consider me as lazy student at first.
*
Do you consider yourself a good student?

*Not really. I am always the last one who finish projects while my friend already finish it weeks ago. Also I don't study much I don't study everyday. I study from 1-5 days for the whole subject for all year and that it. Usually I study while watching TV . I am very lazy and am not a hard working at all to consider myself as a good student.*


----------



## joyrjw

*Do you get good grades?*

It depends on the instructor, the class and how I"m feeling mentally/emotionally when I take the class. 
Yes, usually I get good grades. At least now I do. 

*Do your teachers consider you a good student?*

I've been told I'm one of the hardest workers in the class. 
So I guess so. 

*Do you consider yourself a good student? *

I think I'm ok.
I have trouble concentrating and focusing in class though. 
I try.


----------



## Cloud_Nine

TurranMC said:


> Do you get good grades?
> Do your teachers consider you a good student?
> Do you consider yourself a good student?


Straight A's in high school.

I graduated from college with high honors.

Went on to get my Doctor of PHarmacy degree on a scholarship.

I have always been a serious student all my life.

Hard work does pay off. At least, it paid for my tuition


----------

